# Baby Skunks



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

ok ok I've uploaded into an album on my profile pics of my babies taken at 4 weeks old as I cant figure out how to post them into this........... so go take a look :welcome:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Loving the long nose-stripe of the 4th - don't see many like that! Very nice looking litter!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

They're gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

*melts* They're stunning! I love your blue and white girlie! You got such a mix in that litter.. so surprising! At least you can tell them apart easier. haha. Beautiful litter! Lemme know if you want help socialising them! :flrt:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

easy to keep ???? :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the b&w chip :flrt: all gorgeous though aren't they


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

haha. At that age perhaps! Wait for them to start running around and causing mayhem! Really looking forward to more updates of these cuties! I mean come on, who can resist a skunk kit pics?


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

motorhead said:


> easy to keep ???? :2thumb:


easy to keep???? well that depends on what you class as easy lol lol plenty of veggies and lots of love to give them........... then yea i'd say there easy :2thumb:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> Loving the long nose-stripe of the 4th - don't see many like that! Very nice looking litter!


yea she has got a very striking nose stripe, and is very well marked on her body which ya cant see in the pic but as she grows i'll be sure to show ya plenty more


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I love the b&w chip :flrt: all gorgeous though aren't they


the B&W chip is really special, she is the bossy one out of the 4 making sure she gets her nipple first lol so I think she will be very entertaining as she grows up


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Rackie said:


> They're gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


Ahhhhh thanks, my first litter this year and I'm already wondering how the hell I'm gonna let them go when to there new homes when there old enough cause there sooooooooooo cute lol


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Stacey010884 said:


> *melts* They're stunning! I love your blue and white girlie! You got such a mix in that litter.. so surprising! At least you can tell them apart easier. haha. Beautiful litter! Lemme know if you want help socialising them! :flrt:


 HAHAHA yea if I need a hand socialising them i'll let ya know pmsl:lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

You can't blame me for trying. :mrgreen:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Stacey010884 said:


> You can't blame me for trying. :mrgreen:


PMSL your right, I cant blame ya and I'd try it to if I was you lol but if your desperate to play with them you could always buy one  :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww bless i see you've got them for sale now! So sweet  Getting mine soon  Never been so excited  Hope all yours find perfect homes!!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Aww bless i see you've got them for sale now! So sweet  Getting mine soon  Never been so excited  Hope all yours find perfect homes!!


yea just advertised them to see what interest I get from here in kent, I move to wales at the end of this month so I dont wanna move to find ive gotta bring one all the way back again lol
I bet your excited at getting a baby skunk, what are you gettin? tell me all about it, I love hearing about it all


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww, hehe  Well hopefully a little boy and a little girl  I don't have much preference in colour but would quite like one b&w and one chocolate  Would be good! I wish I could have all the baby Skunks soon to be advertised because they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Aww, hehe  Well hopefully a little boy and a little girl  I don't have much preference in colour but would quite like one b&w and one chocolate  Would be good! I wish I could have all the baby Skunks soon to be advertised because they are all so gorgeous!


ahhhhhhhh sounds fab, I look forward to seeing the baby pics when you get them  and I know what you mean about wanting all the babies.... how I'm gonna cope with letting these babies go is a mystery lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

:gasp: Where in Wales are you moving to, and how long 'til they are ready??

I was reeeally hoping to ge a skunk this year, after already waiting over a year, then when the kits are nearly ready my OH goes and gets made redundant :banghead:

Hoping he gets anoher job super-quick 

Would love the little B&W chip if I could :flrt:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

em_40 said:


> :gasp: Where in Wales are you moving to, and how long 'til they are ready??
> 
> I was reeeally hoping to ge a skunk this year, after already waiting over a year, then when the kits are nearly ready my OH goes and gets made redundant :banghead:
> 
> ...


Moving to aberystwyth, the babies are 6 weeks old on the 19th May, I wouldn't be happy letting them go to there new homes at that age really but I would consider it if the new owner knew what they were doing, and believe me all new owners will be quizzed to the point of them nearly giving up b4 they get one of my babies lol
so get ya other half out there earning and a black & white could be yours lol:2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Any updated pics?


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Any updated pics?


well those pics were only taken last thursday, I will take some more/better ones, tomorrow or wednesday afternoon and put them on here for you to swoon over


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Black & White Girl, now reserved


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Would it by any chance be for em_40...tehehe! They are all adorable  We need more pics and vids like on the 'Hope and Faith' thread!  I wish people still talked on the 'Skunk Chat' thread, i could go on for so long on that thread! 

This time last year, i would have thought some body was absolutely insane for wanting a Skunk, now i'm about to get them, pahaha  Yayyyyy, skunks, addictively interesting or what?! I was going to get an Opossum to start with, but the price and live expectancy put me off, maybe one day!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Would it by any chance be for em_40...tehehe! They are all adorable  We need more pics and vids like on the 'Hope and Faith' thread!  I wish people still talked on the 'Skunk Chat' thread, i could go on for so long on that thread!
> 
> This time last year, i would have thought some body was absolutely insane for wanting a Skunk, now i'm about to get them, pahaha  Yayyyyy, skunks, addictively interesting or what?! I was going to get an Opossum to start with, but the price and live expectancy put me off, maybe one day!


Ha Ha no Its not for em_40 and dont worry there will be more pics this week and when they are running about there will be vid's too for you all to swoon over.......


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... they're all cute.. more pics! *chants* Pics. Pics. Pics.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok OK OOOOOOOOOOO KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

New pics of the babies are in the album on my profile 

Baby Skunks @ 5 weeks old 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/skunks-rule-albums-baby-skunks-5-weeks-old.html


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They are gorgeous, I'm gutted I missed out, lol :blush:

You have quite an unusual, little litter with the cream and white and smoke with long nose stripe.


----------



## bd-swansea (Nov 21, 2010)

EVERY ONE HANDS OFF THAT B&W CHIP IS MINE HA HA HA HA so cant wait to take her home :no1:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww... lucky! They're all gorgeous but the girls are my favourite! So pretty!

Congrats bd-swansea!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

There is only one reserved in this litter there is still the ash smoked girl and the 2 boys to choose from as they are available, I've uploaded new pics so go check them out in the album


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... *melts*


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

What colours are the mum and dad? Just out of interest  I'm assuming you have an albino but i don't know much about the genetics of skunks!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh wow, I'd love the ash female. I just don't think I have the time right now!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, the ash is really pretty. I want too! And I have no life, yay! haha.

I don't know anything about genetics but a little of four, all different colours and markings, that's really unusual! Gotta be doing something right! haha.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> What colours are the mum and dad? Just out of interest  I'm assuming you have an albino but i don't know much about the genetics of skunks!


The mum is a smoked and the dad is a lavender, but I've no idea what the colour of there parents were


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh wow so the albino appeared from nowhere! Unless it was the skunkies granny and granddad  You got a great mixture from them then! Will you breed again next year do you think?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> What colours are the mum and dad? Just out of interest  I'm assuming you have an albino but i don't know much about the genetics of skunks!


 
This is one of the things with skunks no one really knows how they work & the people who probably know wont talk to people :bash:

2 chocolate skunks mated this year produced all B&W kits & yet you would think at least one choccy kit would appear......


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Oh wow so the albino appeared from nowhere! Unless it was the skunkies granny and granddad  You got a great mixture from them then! Will you breed again next year do you think?


Yea Ill def breed again next year, she is a super mummy and looks like she enjoys the job  I'll do a different mating tho to see what colours she produces.....
The other girls have yet to give birth but they were mated alot later so ages to go yet..... there will be no surprises there tho lol


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> This is one of the things with skunks no one really knows how they work & the people who probably know wont talk to people :bash:
> 
> 2 chocolate skunks mated this year produced all B&W kits & yet you would think at least one choccy kit would appear......


Here here carlycharlie, I very nearly got one of them to open up once some years ago then the padlock went on his gob lol lol dunno whats with all the secrecy, spose its there want of tryin to get rich quick!!!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeh i guess they would keep quiet about it because if you knew how to get all these amazing colours and could make a bit why wouldn't you! They don't want anyone knowing their secrets.... Mind you from what you got from this years litter i wouldn't change it, but maybe next year will be even better! Not much could beat those adorable kits though! They are such cuties! I'm not to fussed on the colour of kits i get but i'd like a classic b & w and a chocolate if possible! :2thumb: 

Annoying thing will be when i take them out on the harness after their injections and people coming up to me, i bet their first question would be "but doesn't it smell?" Does anyone get this? I got the "awwww its so cute" enough with the puppy! Your 10 minute walk becomes a 2 hour walk! Guess i could just take them in the garden, but walks in the woods would be more fun!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Yeh i guess they would keep quiet about it because if you knew how to get all these amazing colours and could make a bit why wouldn't you! They don't want anyone knowing their secrets.... Mind you from what you got from this years litter i wouldn't change it, but maybe next year will be even better! Not much could beat those adorable kits though! They are such cuties! I'm not to fussed on the colour of kits i get but i'd like a classic b & w and a chocolate if possible! :2thumb:
> 
> Annoying thing will be when i take them out on the harness after their injections and people coming up to me, *i bet their first question would be "but doesn't it smell?" Does anyone get this?* I got the "awwww its so cute" enough with the puppy! Your 10 minute walk becomes a 2 hour walk! Guess i could just take them in the garden, but walks in the woods would be more fun!


I get this all the time! I also get "is it a badger? or is it a ferret?" :O, I also get the "err what the :censor: is that?!" and "why would you keep them as pets?" and commonly "didn't know you could keep them as pets". It gets so annoying after a while, you can't take them anywhere without someone wanting to ask you any questions. I used to have a newfoundland and when we took him for walks there would be little children launching themselves around him for cuddles without asking just because he was so big and fluffy. Good job he was friendly or he'd of ate some of them for breakfast.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh..gonna be great fun taking them out then! And ohh i hate it when people touch dogs without asking! My dog wouldn't hurt a fly but once when we were out walking there was a group of disabled teenagers with their carers (well i say carers but they weren't doing much) and one girl grabbed my dogs face, my dog luckily didn't react and never would but for any dog this must be a bit frightening! It wasn't the girls fault but her carers should have been with her! You never know how a dog might react! 

One thing i'm worried about is if i get nippy kits, with puppies its ok because you can just say oh its just a puppy thing. But with Skunks if you let anyone touch them and they nipped i bet the person would be like "oh this menacing skunk bit me today!" bla bla bla...you know? I'll just have to say no touching!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

snowdrop said:


> I get this all the time! I also get "is it a badger? or is it a ferret?" :O, I also get the "err what the :censor: is that?!" and "why would you keep them as pets?" and commonly "didn't know you could keep them as pets". It gets so annoying after a while, you can't take them anywhere without someone wanting to ask you any questions. I used to have a newfoundland and when we took him for walks there would be little children launching themselves around him for cuddles without asking just because he was so big and fluffy. Good job he was friendly or he'd of ate some of them for breakfast.


Lol just had to drop in and say me too for the newfy statement... Grown up with them and you just feel like getting a tshirt that says "yes I know it looks like a bloody bear!"


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aha well i can't wait to get them anyway


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Ahh..gonna be great fun taking them out then! And ohh i hate it when people touch dogs without asking! My dog wouldn't hurt a fly but once when we were out walking there was a group of disabled teenagers with their carers (well i say carers but they weren't doing much) and one girl grabbed my dogs face, my dog luckily didn't react and never would but for any dog this must be a bit frightening! It wasn't the girls fault but her carers should have been with her! You never know how a dog might react!
> 
> One thing i'm worried about is if i get nippy kits, with puppies its ok because you can just say oh its just a puppy thing. But with Skunks if you let anyone touch them and they nipped i bet the person would be like "oh this menacing skunk bit me today!" bla bla bla...you know? I'll just have to say no touching!


 It's the exact same when parents don't keep there children under control.
Ah well the thing with skunk bites (had quiet a few) they don't just nip and let go like a pup, they tend to hold on for a little longer. Before you start taking your skunk out make sure they feel comfortable and safe when they are with you, and if anyone asks if they can have a cuddle say, "just a quick one" and if your unsure turn them around and let them stroke there back so the skunk can still see your face and he/she will think its your hand  But yeah I know what you mean about the "a skunk bit me ....bla bla bla" thing, a lot of people don't understand dogs let alone anything exotic! But be warned if you say no touching that could mean more questions and having to hang around longer :lol2:
Oh the best thing to carry baby skunks around in is the rat bags, they're a fleece material and they enable you to carry them around and they can stay in the dark if they wish.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> Lol just had to drop in and say me too for the newfy statement... Grown up with them and you just feel like getting a tshirt that says "yes I know it looks like a bloody bear!"


There amazing dogs don't get me wrong! But it's so frustrating when you can't walk anywhere without an "aww look its like a bear" statement! Maybe I should pack in my day job and sell t shirts with slogans like this on.:lol2: Think I could make a small fortune :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Aha well i can't wait to get them anyway


When are you getting them slugsiss :flrt:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hehe oh very soon! Maybe 3 ish weeks? I wish i was less time than that though! I'm the most excited person ever right now! My little and best (don't tell the others  ) birdy passed away today, so at least i have something to make me happy.   I keep telling myself this Saturday it will be 2-3 weeks...(3 really but 2 sounds better) Hehe!


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

2 of my babies reserved, so just the albino boy and the cream and white boy left to find there forever homes....................... but should I keep the cream and white boy as he is now starting to show a hint of blue on his sides............................ decisions decisions lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

KEEP :whistling2::lol2::lol2: he is very pretty.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Definitely keep! Then you can put more pics up as he grows! Hehee. When i looked at the pic, he was the first one that stood out for me!  I've heard about all the other coloured skunks, but never cream and white! Hes a cutie  

Jazz


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw.. my OH and I thought the ash girlie looked like a badger, so for us she stood out. The B&W chip is gorgeous too.. love B&Ws!! The cream and white boy certainly was unusual but the albino boy has a lovely sweet little face. I want 'em all! I think I should be allowed to have all these babies and Hope and Faith.. all the kits should be mine! :2thumb:


----------

